# Spirit 20% Off Coupon



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes, the coupons have started being distributed! 

However, the two out so far have different expiration dates. One is good through Oct. 31st and the other is good through Oct. 7th. One (as mentioned above) is from the Spirit website and the other is being sent through the email list.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

The "single item" thing doesn't make it that useful for online, since presumably you have to pay shipping multiple times for one order.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

GraveyardGus said:


> The "single item" thing doesn't make it that useful for online, since presumably you have to pay shipping multiple times for one order.



That's a good point. Of course if you have a store nearby it's an excellent deal. 
Our closest store is about 10 miles away and opening today. Even better is that NH has no sales tax so the price you see is the price you pay


----------



## sleah (Sep 3, 2007)

Probably mentioned somewhere else but just in case, the one expiring the 7th that came in email has a code of "OPENING" that can be used at checkout.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Used a coupon at my Spirit store this morning. Thanks.


----------

